# just a question



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

was wondering witch is preferred while mudding to be in Low or High and y i plain on getting out tomorrow and just wanna know the preference


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Always use low in the mud. Not only is it more effective, but it save a ton of stress on the belt. Going into the mud in high is a good way to burn up a belt.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah def. use low on the 360


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

x2....low for the 360. *Now if you had a BRUTE!*


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

ive always used high never really thought about it until i seen someone on here talk about it so i was just wonderen


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Low, more effective and is easier on the bike like mentioned.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Doesn't matter what ya ride, 360, brute 650 or even 750 always mud in low. Even w/ aftermarket springs. Always a good idea to hit it in low.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

low


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LOW, in fact my Brute rarely sees High gear


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I had a mechnic tell me that when u are mudding and at speeds lower than 10mph ,use low . u have to use ur judgement, on fast paced trails with very little hill climbs i use high, on slow trails with alot of steep hill climbs, i use low . better to be in low than to be blowin a belt, thought i would elaborate alittle more on my answer


----------

